# Is it ok to feed raw Elk?



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering because my FIL got one and they gave us some meat for the dogs and they also gave us some bones. Is it ok to feed both meat and bones raw?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

No no no you must send it all up to Portland to Dante









I'd feed anything but brain - well and I wouldn't feed weight bearing from Elk - I'm one of those that worries about broken teeth


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

We have meat from the back strap, both back and front legs, and some neck meat. No brain, no spinal cord. Just bones and MM. I just wanted to make sure it was safe to feed the meat raw.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

what is weight bearing?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.No no no you must send it all up to Portland to Dante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, no - it needs to be sent to San Diego!!!









Or, maybe Barb and I can share the loot!

The meat is ok raw. My dogs are jealous.

Weight bearing bones are the legs (they bear the weight of the animal).


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

oh ok LOL that is what bones i have so maybe i shouldnt give them the bones.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Angeles gets some raw as a treat on occasion and he does have raw bones where he eats out (and I have to help him get it all out) the bone marrow. Never feed cooked bones - those can cause real problems. He has never had any issues with this as treats.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

eat the backstrap your self best meat on the whole animal.feed the rest to the pups


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I think that the reason why Barb said that she wouldnt give the leg bones is because they are hard bones, elk are very large animals and they need tough legs to hold their weight.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree - I didn't see the one post about the leg bones being what was had. It was late when I was posting last night  Angeles gets buffalo or beef bones but they come from Primal Meat company at the local store.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

we give our dogs beef bones too.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Please send it all to Barb. And let me know when it will be arriving. I'll meet the Fed Ex truck and make sure that it goes right into my -- I mean HER -- freezer. Really. I will. I'm completely trustworthy. I swear.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomPlease send it all to Barb. And let me know when it will be arriving. I'll meet the Fed Ex truck and make sure that it goes right into my -- I mean HER -- freezer. Really. I will. I'm completely trustworthy. I swear.


Well there goes that emu I was saving for you


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

LOL.....It took us soooo long to cut that sucker up. My in-laws had been working on it for two days before i went over to help. i went to their house at 4:30 am and i stopped at about 4-4:30 pm, after that my MIL still had a sack she still had to cut up. I think they got well over 200 lbs out of that elk. It was only a cow but a huge one at that im 5'1 and her shoulder went well above my head.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9MomPlease send it all to Barb. And let me know when it will be arriving. I'll meet the Fed Ex truck and make sure that it goes right into my -- I mean HER -- freezer. Really. I will. I'm completely trustworthy. I swear.
> ...


What happened to the spirit of Christmas?







You know, friendship







and "it's better to give than receive"







and all that mumbo-jumbo?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> ...


Bah Humbug!








that went away when you decided to have the fed ex package sent back up to Oregon and you were going to intercept it. You could have offered to share at that point.....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

It was a surprise. 

Sigh. You ruined my Christmas surprise gift to L&L.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIt was a surprise.
> 
> Sigh. You ruined my Christmas surprise gift to L&L.


See, I was just hoping that you would come down to San Diego...share the elk and emu and we could have a huge puppy party while you got to visit with your family!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

yall are cracking me up!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> See, I was just hoping that you would come down to San Diego...share the elk and emu and we could have a huge puppy party while you got to visit with your family!


Wait a sec...did I get this right? You're offering to take in all three kids for a puppy party --- heh heh, you didn't mention how long this party would last, or when I had to pick them up -- while I have a nice (quasi) peaceful Christmas vacation with my family? All three? The fierce puppy who thinks she's a GSD and attacks anything that moves? The high energy GSD who needs a minimum of 2 hours of activity a day, and then zooms around the house with the pup in the evening anyhow? And Zamboni who yells at all the others because they bug her?

Hold on. {packing up the car and Dh now} 

We'll be there in 22 hours and 32 minutes. 















Wahooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


I have a little distractor trick up my sleave....the pups get to play with Janka. She'll tire them out. We can all just kick back and relax (we'll keep Zamboni with us since I'm sure she wouldn't mind hanging out with my two lazy ones)! I'm sure Rei would have a blast. Besides, she really wants a working line dog as well - we'll let her see what having one is really like!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan we can all live with.







Boni wants her elk steak cooked well. With plenty of A-1 sauce please.

Camper would love fish eyeballs soup. (Crunch crunch crunch.) 

Meri would play with the eyeballs and roll on top of them. 

Rei, please make sure the puppy is bathed before you return her to us.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Barb, shall we stop by and pick you and Dante up on our way down?


----------

